# Walt's Tuesday Road Coarse - 04/10/07



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

Tonight was the final night of road coarse at Walt's Hobby Shop for the season. Bruce set up a challenging coarse for us tonight. He made the corners wide for us so that made passing a lot easier. Here are tonight's results

*1/12 Spec - A-Main*
1 - Clint Bogart
2 - Walt Hollis (TQ)
3 - Clif McKeen (won the season)
4 - Brandon Notaro

*1/12 Stock - A-Main*
1 - Chris Spencer
2 - Bruce Thorne
3 - Tony Buffa
4 - Matt Levy (TQ) (Won the Season)
5 - Mike Notaro
6 - Mike Woods
7 - Paul Webb
8 - Dan Levy

There are 2 weeks left of oval racing for the season.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*End of season*

Congrats to the season winners, couldn't be two nicer guys, way to go Clint and you didn't even TQ!


----------

